
What colour is it? - hboon
http://whatcolourisit.scn9a.org/
======
fnordsensei
It would be awesome to have it combined with something that gave you the name
of the color, like Sip does, so that you can tell right away that it is
"Hunter Green" or "Downriver" o'clock.

